
League of legends client wont stop transmitting data - exil33t
https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/ayapqm/client_wont_stop_transmitting_data/
======
exil33t
Also in a magic way the post dissapeared from sorting by new on reddit, which
seems pretty odd to me to be honest

